# Amplificador potencia antiguo RCA  AB System



## DLO (Abr 22, 2018)

Alguien del foro que sepa el voltaje AC de el trafo y si tienen el esquematico, aparentemente tiene los 2 transformadores el cual conforman uno solo entre ambos ,,,,estan quemados. no tengo idea de cuanto son los trafos en voltaje ac ,,,,los mande a reparar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2018)

Veo como salida unos 1B04 ¿ Son todos iguales ?

Así como arriesgándome diría que es el amplificador RCA de 300W placa UAP-0??, tal vez *@pandacba *tenga el circuito


----------



## DLO (Abr 22, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Veo como salida unos 1B04 ¿ Son todos iguales ?


hola fogonazo ,,,,,,muy amable al responder si si,,,,son todos iguales 8  "1B04" X PLACA ,,,,,HAY UN PAR QUEMADOS ,,,,,,,,,,,LOS VOY A REEMPLAZAR X MJ15024 ,,,,,,,tiene 2 transformadores conectados entre si tanto en el primario como en el secundario ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,aparentemente parecen ser 2 trafos de 110 volt ac en primario puenteados entre si ,,,para lograr una entrada de 220 o 240 v ac  y en el secundario lo mismo pero con mas cables como si fuesen dos trafos con 3 o 4 cables ,,,,,no son muy grandes ,,,supuestamente el que me lo dio me comento que era de 300 + 300 watts RMS


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2018)

Aquí encontré data sobre ese transistor, pero no me parece confiable:


> *RCA1B04 Datasheet, Equivalent, Cross Reference Search*
> Type Designator: *RCA1B04*
> Material of Transistor: Si
> Polarity: NPN
> ...


Es un transistor muy antiguo, en esa época *NO *se fabricaban transistores con esa tensión (200 Vce), y el encapsulado tampoco coincide

Si esto fuera correcto, la placa podría soportar hasta cerca de *±100Vcc *


----------



## DLO (Abr 22, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Aquí encontré data sobre ese transistor, pero no me parece confiable:
> 
> Es un transistor muy antiguo, en esa época *NO *se fabricaban transistores con esa tensión (200 Vce), y el encapsulado tampoco coincide
> 
> Si esto fuera correcto, la placa podría soportar hasta cerca de *±100Vcc *


yo pensaba REEMPLAZAR todos los "RCA X MJ15024 " pero no se cuanto pueden ser en ac los trafos ,,,,no puse fotos xq lo mande a revisar ya que estaban muertos los 2 ,,,algo raro era la cantidad de cables que tenian tanto en primario como en secundario incluso destape uno ya que tenian tapa metalica y en 1 de ellos decia 20A Yx lo que deduje en el primario eran 2 bobinados de 110 voltios ac x trafo el cual tenia unido el final del primer bobinado al principio del  segundo bobinado ,,,todo esto es por cada trafo y de 1 de los trafos salia desde esa union 1 cable a un toma trasero y el otro a una fase de la red de 220 v ac

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 22, 2018


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 22, 2018)

Yo estube buscando el *1B04* en este manual de RCA que me prestó Matusalen cuando era joven:



y no encontré nada parecido. Solo había esta lista:



y todos los 1Bxx (no está el 1B04) son rectificadores de silicio o puentes rectificadores... .
En fin...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 22, 2018



Fogonazo dijo:


> Aquí encontré data sobre ese transistor, pero no me parece confiable:
> Es un transistor muy antiguo, en esa época *NO *se fabricaban transistores con esa tensión (200 Vce), y el encapsulado tampoco coincide
> Si esto fuera correcto, la placa podría soportar hasta cerca de *±100Vcc *


Sip...hay bastantes inconsistencias. Una capsula TO-220 no disipa 150W ni en sueños!!!
En el maual que subí arriba, de 1977, ya habían transistores de silicio para TV que se bancaban 1500V.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> . . . y todos los 1Bxx (no está el 1B04) son rectificadores de silicio o puentes rectificadores... .
> En fin...


Yo doy fe que conocí ese transistor, pero *NO *doy fe de las características que encontré.
Jugaría mi peluca que es muy parecido a un 2N3055.

Y no te olvides que yo le vendía los pañales al padre de Matusalen  para el dichosos crío.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 22, 2018)

Hola, estoy mirando el circuito, después del conocido RCA de 70W hubo dos esquemas el de 120W-200W y el 180W-300W, por la cantidad de transistores debería ser el modelo 120W-180W
Busco el esquema y lo publico


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 22, 2018)

*Acá* encontré que el equivalente del 1B04 es el *NTE162*. Será o nó...vaya uno a saber.
Y acá hay un *thread de DIYAudio* donde hablan de ese transistor y sus reemplazos...


----------



## pandacba (Abr 22, 2018)

Bueno encontre este que es una versión de 100W la de 120-180W tiene -+65V en la alimentación transistores dobles en la salida y algunos valores distintos de resistencias en algunos puntos, pero es el mismo esquema






	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 22, 2018

Me quedo una duda, cada placa es un canal?, si es asi estariamos hablando del 180-300W que ese se alimentaba creo que con +-85V ya me fijo bien y tenía 8 transistores 4 por rama


----------



## DLO (Abr 22, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Bueno encontre este que es una versión de 100W la de 120-180W tiene -+65V en la alimentación transistores dobles en la salida y algunos valores distintos de resistencias en algunos puntos, pero es el mismo esquema
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hola panda ,,,,,,,,son 8 x placa son 2 placas iguales y me fui a buscar el trafo doble ya subo fotos ,,,,,,,muy amable

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 22, 2018



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> *Acá* encontré que el equivalente del 1B04 es el *NTE162*. Será o nó...vaya uno a saber.
> Y acá hay un *thread de DIYAudio* donde hablan de ese transistor y sus reemplazos...




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 22, 2018


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2018)

Misma apreciación 


Fogonazo dijo:


> Aquí encontré data sobre ese transistor, pero no me parece confiable:
> 
> Es un transistor muy antiguo, en esa época *NO *se fabricaban transistores con esa tensión (200 Vce),. . . .


Mucho menos 400V


----------



## DLO (Abr 22, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Misma apreciación
> 
> Mucho menos 400V


muy muy amables al responder ,,,,,,a todos ,,,gracias fogonazo ,,,,,,

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 22, 2018

el dilema en cuestion es si sera correcto los mj 15024 y cuanto debe de ser ambos trafos de alterna en el secundario ,,,,,,fui a buscarlos para sacarles foto y compartir para que me ayuden ,,,,y donde puedo conseguir los mj 15024 "ORIGINALES DE" ON "

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 22, 2018



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> *Acá* encontré que el equivalente del 1B04 es el *NTE162*. Será o nó...vaya uno a saber.
> Y acá hay un *thread de DIYAudio* donde hablan de ese transistor y sus reemplazos...


muy amable 
*Dr. Zoidberg*
ak la data del transistor


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2018)

DLO dijo:


> . . . .donde puedo conseguir los mj 15024 "ORIGINALES DE" ON "


Ahí no te puedo ayudar, no confío en nadie


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2018)

Rodar podría ser . . . 

*Rodaronline - Electrónica Industrial*


----------



## DLO (Abr 22, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Rodar podría ser . . .
> 
> *Rodaronline - Electrónica Industrial*


muy amables a todos en general ,,,,,,,,,gracias x el aporte ,gracias dosmetros,fogonazo,panda ,
*Dr. Zoidberg*
y todos los integrantes ,,,,,,,,,intentare comprar en Rodaronline  y ver que onda ,,,,,,,,solo me faltaria el tema del trafo "dudas en cuanto a tamaño x la potencia y lo raro de los puenteos ya que tanto en primario como secundarios tienen como 4 o 5 cables cada trafo ,,,,,,,,,,,,cuantos amperios y voltaje ac para trabajarlo a 8 , 4 y ohmios x salida


----------



## DLO (Abr 23, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Rodar podría ser . . .
> 
> *Rodaronline - Electrónica Industrial*


para


DLO dijo:


> muy amables a todos en general ,,,,,,,,,gracias x el aporte ,gracias dosmetros,fogonazo,panda ,
> *Dr. Zoidberg*
> y todos los integrantes ,,,,,,,,,intentare comprar en Rodaronline  y ver que onda ,,,,,,,,solo me faltaria el tema del trafo "dudas en cuanto a tamaño x la potencia y lo raro de los puenteos ya que tanto en primario como secundarios tienen como 4 o 5 cables cada trafo ,,,,,,,,,,,,cuantos amperios y voltaje ac para trabajarlo a 8 , 4 y ohmios x salida Ver el archivo adjunto 166186Ver el archivo adjunto 166188Ver el archivo adjunto 166189


haciendo alguna reforma sera posible reemplazar los transistores RCA FINALES X 2sc5200 ?8 transistores por placa ya que me salen algo de $53,,,,,,,,y alimentarlo con 85 + 85 dc       (        2sc 5200 2sc5200 Transistor Potencia Toshiba - $ 52,90      )(     Transistor 2sc5200 Toshiba Original - $ 35,00         )  ? que opinan y cuantos amperios por transistor para poder trabajar el ampli a 8,4 o 2 ohms o en puente?gracias


----------



## dmc (Abr 23, 2018)

DLO, te dejo un pdf de un manual de RCA con la info de los Transistores 1Bxx, tiene gracia, de que en ese momento los datasheet  traían los circuitos de aplicación para esos transistores, así que hay circuitos ofrecidos desde 25W hasta los 300W, por lo que creo que te puede ser útil para intentar la reparación.
Aunque creo que lo mejor sería intentar levantar el circuito eléctrico. Si querés, podemos intentarlo, sacale una foto a las placas por el lado de las pista y de los componentes de forma perpendicular (para no tener deformaciones o inclinaciones) de buena calidad. Previamente limpialas con Alcohol Isopropílico (No Thinner ni Querosene o simil) de los 2 lados y vemos que podemos hacer.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 23, 2018)

DLO dijo:


> haciendo alguna reforma sera posible reemplazar los transistores RCA FINALES X 2sc5200 ?8 transistores por placa ya que me salen algo de $53,,,,,,,,y alimentarlo con 85 + 85 dc       (        2sc 5200 2sc5200 Transistor Potencia Toshiba - $ 52,90      )(     Transistor 2sc5200 Toshiba Original - $ 35,00         )  ? que opinan y cuantos amperios por transistor para poder trabajar el ampli a 8,4 o 2 ohms o en puente?gracias


Ni se te ocurra usar los 2SC5200 a menos que estés 100% seguro de que son originales!!!!
Son de los transistores mas truchados en el planeta y dudo que Toshiba los haya fabricado por que eran transistores de SANKEN


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 23, 2018)

Me "guta" como posible circuito del "Enfermo" el de la Pag.N°: 483 del PDF que publicó *@pmc*


----------



## DLO (Abr 28, 2018)

dmc dijo:


> DLO, te dejo un pdf de un manual de RCA con la info de los Transistores 1Bxx, tiene gracia, de que en ese momento los datasheet  traían los circuitos de aplicación para esos transistores, así que hay circuitos ofrecidos desde 25W hasta los 300W, por lo que creo que te puede ser útil para intentar la reparación.
> Aunque creo que lo mejor sería intentar levantar el circuito eléctrico. Si querés, podemos intentarlo, sacale una foto a las placas por el lado de las pista y de los componentes de forma perpendicular (para no tener deformaciones o inclinaciones) de buena calidad. Previamente limpialas con Alcohol Isopropílico (No Thinner ni Querosene o simil) de los 2 lados y vemos que podemos hacer.


DMC,,,,,muy muy amable y espectacular tu material ,,,,,,,,igualmente gracias a todos en el foro ,,,,son amables

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 28, 2018



Fogonazo dijo:


> Me "guta" como posible circuito del "Enfermo" el de la Pag.N°: 483 del PDF que publicó *@pmc*


tal cual,,,,,,fogonazo,,,,,,,"el de la Pag.N°: 483 del PDF "creo que es ese ,,,,,,,,buen ojo fogonazo ,,,,,,,muy muy amable


----------



## DLO (Abr 28, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ni se te ocurra usar los 2SC5200 a menos que estés 100% seguro de que son originales!!!!
> Son de los transistores mas truchados en el planeta y dudo que Toshiba los haya fabricado por que eran transistores de SANKEN


 *Y* ahora que le meto a este bichito en los finales ,,,,,,,,,,,,algunos se salvaron ,,,,,,,pero tendría que cambiar los 16 finales ,,,,,,,8 por placa 4 x rama +0-?  
*Dr. Zoidberg
G*racias muy muy amable *por*q*ue* no me de*c*id*í*a que meterles y con *é*sto de los truchos ya no se que ponerles y donde conseguir ,,,,,,,,,,,calculo donde me recomend*ó* DOSMETROS,,,,,,,,calculo,,,,,,mi idea era comprar los mj15024 ,,,,,caritos pero si son originales  y los puedo conseguir  juntare la platita o compro 8 y me tiro el lance para una sola placa y veo si sale andando *por*q*ue* solo algunos finales saltaron y creo fue *por* un corto en los trafos ,,,,como tienen esas tapas de chapa o blindaje en los orificios de entradas y salidas de cables yo *h*e visto que traen una especie de orrin o algo asi ,,,,,,,,se me hace que por el espesor de los cables y la cantidad de los mismos ,,,,,"o bien se los sacaron,se pudrieron o no se """" pero parece ser que por el mismo filo sumado a ( temperatura de los cables o tal ves resecos y tan apretados )que entro en corto los cables y chau trafos, finales y demas ,,,,,,,,,!!!


----------



## pandacba (Abr 28, 2018)

El tema  de los transformadores, puede ser que sean doble arrollamiento como lo proponia la RCA
Por otro lado los Mj15015 podrían andar bién entre muchos otros, el tema es que sean originales, te quedan un par de alternativas, pregunta en Arrow, Mouser Argentina o traerlos de afuera como hice con TIP142/147, otros darlington metálicos, transistores de Sankey, todo original.
Busca Diode.com entra a la página, fijate que hay, sino lo encontras enviales un mail de lo que necesitas, te dicen si lo tiene o lo pueden conseguir, el precio y la forma de hacer el pago.
La recomiendo solo por la gran experiencia altamente positiva, cuando aquí entre envio, embalaje traslado de la moto y no se cuantas cosas más me salía 200 pesos, el envio desde inglaterra me costo al cambio menos de 50 pesos en 15 días lo tuve en casa, ese es el envío normal tienen envío más rápido y en tres días lo tenes y tampoco es caro si se tiene en cuenta que compras, el valor etc.
Pedidos así los he echo para reparar Ecu´s o equipos de fábricas donde el envío por avión se justifica plenamente
Escribiles te contestan enseguida, es una casa muy pero muy seria

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 28, 2018

Mira en Mouser estan a 5.83 u$s C/U y por 10 4.95 u$s
También podes preguntar en GM electrónica

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 28, 2018

En el caso de los que vos querias 15024 estan 5.56 y por 10u C/U 4.73


----------



## DLO (Abr 28, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si hay solo dos quemados deja los 6 buenos cómo salidas y reemplazá los excitadores . . . TIP 35C podría andar bien


*G*racias dosmetros !!!! calculaba alimentarlo con 80+80 c.c,,,,,,,,o 85+85 cc ,,,,,,,, *por* el esquema y recomendación de fogonazo,,,,, respecto al circuito de la pagina 483,,,,,,,,,,! *E*n caso que no zafen los trafos y tenga que re hacerlos ,,,,,, que me recomiendan? yo pido la opinion *por*q*ue* a mi parecer por la cantidad de cables están en serie,,,,,,,,,, si mal no vi creo son 4 cables en cada primario de cada trafo y en el secundario salen 5 cables de cada trafo ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




pandacba dijo:


> El tema  de los transformadores, puede ser que sean doble arrollamiento como lo proponia la RCA
> Por otro lado los Mj15015 podrían andar bién entre muchos otros, el tema es que sean originales, te quedan un par de alternativas, pregunta en Arrow, Mouser Argentina o traerlos de afuera como hice con TIP142/147, otros darlington metálicos, transistores de Sankey, todo original.
> Busca Diode.com entra a la página, fijate que hay, sino lo encontras enviales un mail de lo que necesitas, te dicen si lo tiene o lo pueden conseguir, el precio y la forma de hacer el pago.
> La recomiendo solo por la gran experiencia altamente positiva, cuando aquí entre envio, embalaje traslado de la moto y no se cuantas cosas más me salía 200 pesos, el envio desde inglaterra me costo al cambio menos de 50 pesos en 15 días lo tuve en casa, ese es el envío normal tienen envío más rápido y en tres días lo tenes y tampoco es caro si se tiene en cuenta que compras, el valor etc.
> ...


gracias panda ,,,muy amable

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 28, 2018



pandacba dijo:


> El tema  de los transformadores, puede ser que sean doble arrollamiento como lo proponia la RCA
> Por otro lado los Mj15015 podrían andar bién entre muchos otros, el tema es que sean originales, te quedan un par de alternativas, pregunta en Arrow, Mouser Argentina o traerlos de afuera como hice con TIP142/147, otros darlington metálicos, transistores de Sankey, todo original.
> Busca Diode.com entra a la página, fijate que hay, sino lo encontras enviales un mail de lo que necesitas, te dicen si lo tiene o lo pueden conseguir, el precio y la forma de hacer el pago.
> La recomiendo solo por la gran experiencia altamente positiva, cuando aquí entre envio, embalaje traslado de la moto y no se cuantas cosas más me salía 200 pesos, el envio desde inglaterra me costo al cambio menos de 50 pesos en 15 días lo tuve en casa, ese es el envío normal tienen envío más rápido y en tres días lo tenes y tampoco es caro si se tiene en cuenta que compras, el valor etc.
> ...



*A*aaaa o sea que puedo conseguir los rca originales que van o te entendí mal ,,,digo en esa página ,,,,me pasas el link ,,,muchas gracias
*M*uy muy amables todos ,,,,muchas gracias *por* tomarse el tiempo y molestia de responder y tratar de ayudarme ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## pandacba (Abr 28, 2018)

No los originales RCA, si no ONsemi originales. Lamentablemente la RCA fue vendida en partes, ST compra una parte de la división semiconductores, pero lamentablemente toda la linea de transistores, cicruitos integrados lineales, toda la línea C-Mos(que era insuperable) asi como toda la linea de SCR y la linea SK de reemplazos pasaron a la historia, Hoy solo queda como marca de televisores y equipos de audio.


----------



## DLO (Abr 28, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> No los originales RCA, si no ONsemi originales. Lamentablemente la RCA fue vendida en partes, ST compra una parte de la división semiconductores, pero lamentablemente toda la linea de transistores, cicruitos integrados lineales, toda la línea C-Mos(que era insuperable) asi como toda la linea de SCR y la linea SK de reemplazos pasaron a la historia, Hoy solo queda como marca de televisores y equipos de audio.


 una pena realmente ,,,,,,,,,pasamos de la calidad a lo descartable chino ,,,,por esta economía y cambio de conciencia ,,,,,,,,,antes hacían los artefactos ,aparatos etc para durar "toda la vida o lo mas posible "hoy en dia solo importa la cantidad ,,lo descartable en pocas palabras la mosca $$$$$$$$

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 28, 2018



DLO dijo:


> *Y* ahora que le meto a este bichito en los finales ,,,,,,,,,,,,algunos se salvaron ,,,,,,,pero tendría que cambiar los 16 finales ,,,,,,,8 por placa 4 x rama +0-?
> *Dr. Zoidberg
> G*racias muy muy amable *por*q*ue* no me de*c*id*í*a que meterles y con *é*sto de los truchos ya no se que ponerles y donde conseguir ,,,,,,,,,,,calculo donde me recomend*ó* DOSMETROS,,,,,,,,calculo,,,,,,mi idea era comprar los mj15024 ,,,,,caritos pero si son originales  y los puedo conseguir  juntare la platita o compro 8 y me tiro el lance para una sola placa y veo si sale andando *por*q*ue* solo algunos finales saltaron y creo fue *por* un corto en los trafos ,,,,como tienen esas tapas de chapa o blindaje en los orificios de entradas y salidas de cables yo *h*e visto que traen una especie de orrin o algo asi ,,,,,,,,se me hace que por el espesor de los cables y la cantidad de los mismos ,,,,,"o bien se los sacaron,se pudrieron o no se """" pero parece ser que por el mismo filo sumado a ( temperatura de los cables o tal ves resecos y tan apretados )que entro en corto los cables y chau trafos, finales y demas ,,,,,,,,,!!!


se me chispoteo ,,,,,,,,algunas fueron conciente, otras por costumbre y otras por que mi hija me tira de todo en el teclado y anda como "fiat 600 con manchon cortado "jajajajajaja me parece que ante nada voy a empezar por el teclado mas que por el amplificador !!!!jajajajajajaa


----------



## pandacba (Abr 28, 2018)

El mundo ha cambiado y mucyo por ejemplo cuando ese amplificador hacia furor, estaban fabricas como philips, siemens, que también fabricaban semiconductores y en sus manuales proponian circuitos de audio con sus transistores.
Motorola, RCA, TI, Siemens, Philips Firchildy otras publicaban como dije en sus manuales e incluso manuales dedicados con mucha información, Por ejemplo Philips Elcoma publico varios libros, esos libros eran cabecera en los fabricantes de equipos de Audio en la Argentina.
Motorola publico un libro del cual estoy a la casa, lo tuven mis manos "Circuitod de Audio Amplificadores con Transistores Motorola" RCA en sus manuales de transistores y otros(muchos)Como Circuitos de Potencia de Estado Sólido"(Recordar que la RCA también fabrico valvulas)Texas Argentina en su manual, Siemens en su manual y alguna publicación especial, Philips en sus manuales de transistores y en publicaciones especiales
De todo esto, Motorola (Como semiconductores) no existe ahora es ON Semi Texas se mantiene(Texas Argentina se mudo a Brasil)Siemens vendio la fábrica de semiconductores y hoy es infineon, RCA desparecio, Philips vendio también la fabrica de semiconductores y se formo NXP, y así a suvez ON Semi compro otras como Firchild.
Philips vendio la Fábrica de TV´s ST compro hace muchs SGS Thompson y hoy queda podo de lo que era
Por otro lado, he visto equipos chinos con unos transistores que andan y muy bien. de ello dan prueba productos como Samsug, Sanken, hay otras marcas poco conocidas que fabrican pero lo hacen para otros fabricantes y los que hacen las cosas malas. pero no que ellos te engañen.
Cuando te venden te dice claramente la calidad que te venden, por ejemplo es muy común que te digan te vendo estas diez mil piezas a un precio muy bajo y te aclaran que la mitad no sirve, te dicen como hacer la pruebas para seleccionar, pero que ocurre algunos inescrupulosos los traen estas tierras y no hacen la selección y te venden todo malo y bueno, fabrican en muchas calidades, cada quien compra lo que quiere y asi te venden cosas muy malas como si fueran buenas, pero aquí y otros  países.
En los años de estos equipos que nos tocan era más fácil encontrar transistores Texas Argentina que el resto, pero todo era de buena calidad, tenias BC54x por poner un ejemplo de Philips, de Fapesa(también se mudo a Brasil) Siemens, Firchild, 
Bueno perdón me fui por la historia.....


----------



## DLO (Abr 28, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> El mundo ha cambiado y mucyo por ejemplo cuando ese amplificador hacia furor, estaban fabricas como philips, siemens, que también fabricaban semiconductores y en sus manuales proponian circuitos de audio con sus transistores.
> Motorola, RCA, TI, Siemens, Philips Firchildy otras publicaban como dije en sus manuales e incluso manuales dedicados con mucha información, Por ejemplo Philips Elcoma publico varios libros, esos libros eran cabecera en los fabricantes de equipos de Audio en la Argentina.
> Motorola publico un libro del cual estoy a la casa, lo tuven mis manos "Circuitod de Audio Amplificadores con Transistores Motorola" RCA en sus manuales de transistores y otros(muchos)Como Circuitos de Potencia de Estado Sólido"(Recordar que la RCA también fabrico valvulas)Texas Argentina en su manual, Siemens en su manual y alguna publicación especial, Philips en sus manuales de transistores y en publicaciones especiales
> De todo esto, Motorola (Como semiconductores) no existe ahora es ON Semi Texas se mantiene(Texas Argentina se mudo a Brasil)Siemens vendio la fábrica de semiconductores y hoy es infineon, RCA desparecio, Philips vendio también la fabrica de semiconductores y se formo NXP, y así a suvez ON Semi compro otras como Firchild.
> ...


jajajjjaa si si me acuerdo de comprar esos capacitores gigantes naranjas simens para hacer la fuente de el famoso fapesa o philips de 100 watts con los 2n3055 de muchas marcas ,,,,,,,que en realidad era de 60 o 65 watts rms con el trafo driver en clase a 2n3055,,,jajjajjaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2018)

El TIP35 no serviría , me equivoqué , sólo llega a 100 o 120 V y necesitaríamos arriba de los 170 V

Para comenzar , los transformadores deben tener dos primarios de 110 Vac , comenzá poniéndolos en serie y probando con lámpara serie de filamentos de 100 Watts , si enciende fuerte invertí uno de los bobinados.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 28, 2018)

No te creas, el Fapesa era Potente y daba al menos 90W de potencia, yo tenía armado el RCA de 70W, y el Fapesa era más potente
Luego arme la otra versión llevada a 100W


----------



## DLO (Abr 28, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> No te creas, el Fapesa era Potente y daba al menos 90W de potencia, yo tenía armado el RCA de 70W, y el Fapesa era más potente
> Luego arme la otra versión llevada a 100W


Claro ,,,,con 6 transistores 2n3055  y aparte el del driver del trafo excitador !!!!!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 28, 2018



DOSMETROS dijo:


> El TIP35 no serviría , me equivoqué , sólo llega a 100 o 120 V y necesitaríamos arriba de los 170 V
> 
> Para comenzar , los transformadores deben tener dos primarios de 110 Vac , comenzá poniéndolos en serie y probando con lámpara serie de filamentos de 100 Watts , si enciende fuerte invertí uno de los bobinados.


claro puede ser un mj15003,,,,,,,,tengo algunos ,,,,,


----------



## pandacba (Abr 29, 2018)

En el caso del Fapesa 2 transistores de señal y 3 2N3055 por canal con eso se llegaba a 100W por canal
Con los 2 canales se obtenian 200W y esta el otro modelo de Fapesa que obtenía 240W sobre 6 ohms, y fuente de 65V en este caso como es en puente utilzaba 8 transistores de cápsula TO3 metálica


----------



## DLO (Abr 29, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> En el caso del Fapesa 2 transistores de señal y 3 2N3055 por canal con eso se llegaba a 100W por canal
> Con los 2 canales se obtenian 200W y esta el otro modelo de Fapesa que obtenía 240W sobre 6 ohms, y fuente de 65V en este caso como es en puente utilzaba 8 transistores de cápsula TO3 metálica


*H*ola panda y a todos,,,,,,,ese q*ue* te comento es el *F*apesa con trafo en placa y driver en clase a,,,,,,,,est*á* modificado ,,,,no es  igual  y tiene 6 2n3055 en salida mas el del driver ,,,,,creo que era de 200 watts  rms sobre 4 ohms ,,,fuente no da para mas 45+45 o 50+50 vcc,,,,,,,,,

¿Por qué está aquí mi tema?

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
 Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


----------



## pandacba (Abr 29, 2018)

Ah, ese si lo modificaron para que de 200W, con una carga de 4 ohms, el tema del limite de la fuente eran los 2N3055 no soportan más tensión que esa, y por esos años no había transistores con mucha más tensión, he visto unos engendros hechos con transistores de salida horizontal, en paralelo, pero esos trnasistores tienen muy pobres carácteristicas para trabajar en clase B o AB, ya que son para conmutación
La escases de elementos dio lugar a toda clase de experimentos, cuando aparecieron los primeros aca no se los conseguía y ern muuuuy caros.
Incluso los RCA originales solo los tenía Eneka Argentina


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Eneka


----------



## pandacba (Abr 29, 2018)

Oh si es para llorar, no solo por todo lo que tenia en venta tanto de estado solido, como en válvulas y una atención de primera, aquellos manuales rojos de Arbó, y sus incribles boletines Eneka que tanto nos enseñaron.
Su cierre una perdida imposible de ser reemplazada. En esa época no había mercaderia trucha.
Teninan toda la línea SK!!


----------



## indemornin (Abr 30, 2018)

Hola que tal ,bestias de audio y la electrónica; adjunto un diagrama ya que se estaba mencionando el ampli tipo fapesa con transformador driver, aquí un viejo diseño que tenia guardado hace años en mi disco rigido, seguramente sabrán interpretarlo, se comercializaba en otras épocas como el PA600 , aunque sabrán apenas llegue a 400wrms sobre 2ohms , muy decentemente, cordial saludo al foro!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2018)

*Muy lindo !* . Lástima que no están los datos del transformador


----------



## Fogonazo (May 1, 2018)

2N3055 trabajando con 100V   *¡ No guta !*


----------



## indemornin (May 1, 2018)

Hola , los datos del transformador driver son los mismos del mitico fapesa 100W , enrrollamiento trifilar, osea se toman los 3 hilos de alambre y se enrrollan lo mas prolijo posible al mismo tiempo, identificando luego comienzo y final del bobinado para luego obtener la fase correcta al conectar, es simplemente un trafo driver exitador lo cual obtiene en su salida 2 señales identicas defasadas 180° para luego exitar el grupo de transistores de potencia, entiendo no puede gustar el uso de 2N3055 pero en esas epocas andaba y muy bien , inclusive vale aclarar que usaban 2N3055H , saben bien que pueden usar en su lugar MJ15024, MJ15015, MJ15003, etc , hasta lo he probado con BUY69 entre otros, adjunto datos del trafo driver en cuestion , no es critico , puede usarse alambre un poquito mas grueso al especificado, cordial saludo a todos !!!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 1, 2018)

Ese amplificador Fapesa/Philips fue pensado para emplear como finales BD183 Fapesa/Philips que soportaban una mayor tensión que los 2N3055 (RCA) incluyendo los homotaxiales (H), también RCA
Emplear los 2N3055 con ±50V es exigir demasiado, funcione o no.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2018)

Los 3055 que en realidad son para 60 o 70 V se engañan con una resistencia de 100 Ohms y entonces entra en vigor la tensi{on base- colector que si es de 100 V . . .  aunque queda super justo ; supongo que la baja resistencia Ohmica del bobinado excitador haga ese trabajo.

Por otro lado al transformador habría que recalculearlo ya que ahora debería suministrar el triple de corriente para las tres bases ;  vaya a saber cuan sobredimensionado estaba originalmente .


----------



## DLO (May 10, 2018)

indemornin dijo:


> Hola que tal ,bestias de audio y la electrónica; adjunto un diagrama ya que se estaba mencionando el ampli tipo fapesa con transformador driver, aquí un viejo diseño que tenia guardado hace años en mi disco rigido, seguramente sabrán interpretarlo, se comercializaba en otras épocas como el PA600 , aunque sabrán apenas llegue a 400wrms sobre 2ohms , muy decentemente, cordial saludo al foro!


hola,,,,,compañeros !ese ampli es el que comento que es un fapesa modificado con 6 transistores 2n3055 mas el del driver con el trafo ,,,,,,!!!!!!!!!!!puede que sea parecido a este compartido por usted "
*indemornin "sl2 s   prometo subir fotos cuando lo abra para limpieza ,,,,,,*


----------



## indemornin (May 10, 2018)

Estimadísimo DLO, Ud está en lo cierto, justamente esa potencia Roller posee la circuitería en cuestión, un driver en clase "A" con transformador excitador y salida cuasicomplementaria , cordial saludo!!!


----------



## DLO (May 15, 2018)

indemornin dijo:


> Estimadísimo DLO, Ud está en lo cierto, justamente esa potencia Roller posee la circuitería en cuestión, un driver en clase "A" con transformador excitador y salida cuasicomplementaria , cordial saludo!!!





indemornin dijo:


> Estimadísimo DLO, Ud está en lo cierto, justamente esa potencia Roller posee la circuitería en cuestión, un driver en clase "A" con transformador excitador y salida cuasicomplementaria , cordial saludo!!!


 
*G*racias *indemornin *ya voy a colgar fotos para que lo miren ,,,,,,lo que si *h*e notado que tiene muy alta la sensibilidad de entrada ,,,,a comparaci*ó*n de la cs 800x y la cs 400 de *P*eavey ,,,ajust*é* el voltaje del driver 2n3055 en 12 *V* dc ya que estaba como en 16 *V* y calculo que la resistencia de retroalimentación es de un valor alto,,,,tendr*í*a que disminuir su valor para que no sea tan sensible su entrada ,,,,comparando con las de las otras 2 potencias que uso para grabes, medios y la *R*oller para agudos ,,,todo con crossover activo ,,,,,,,,,no logro identificar cual es en la placa a simple vista ,,,,,ya que si la identifico directamente le sueldo otra encima del mismo valor o voy probando hasta lograr una sensibilidad pareja a las otras 2 potencias "por que a la mitad de volumen es como que estaria al taco y no es por exceso de agudos ni nada ,,,,,, de todas maneras la tengo que bajar y el tema es que las placas estan soldadas al gabinete con una especie de pestañas de metal al chasis y no se si me da el soldador para desoldar y volver a soldarlas al chasis y por eso queria soldar la resistencia por encima 

*T*engo que adjuntar im*á*genes, una rareza en la modificaci*ó*n que le realiz*ó* "Roller "a *é*ste circuito "*F*apesa" fue el siguiente "yo recuerdo que el esquema original de Fapesa 2 transistores 2n3055 -1 por rama mas el del driver y en la placa en si ,,,ya que lo tuve muchos años "en su entrada tenia un condensador electrol*í*tico de 2,5uf y la masa o negativo era masa o punto 0 del trafo y la resistencia de retroalimentaci*ó*n era de "1,2k a 1 watts "eso en el antiguo *F*apesa" en *é*ste engendro "Roller PL 400 de 6 transistores de salida 3 por rama( 45+45=Fapesa o creo que eran 50+50=Roller ) +- y aparte el del driver "no montado en la placa con el min*ú*sculo disipador en forma de "U" como el *F*apesa"""""""en su entrada tiene originalmente un ceramico disco creo "104"y el negativo o masa creo va con un condensador electrol*í*tico de 470uf en serie a masa "si mal no recuerdo y lo mas raro es que tiene muy buenos grabes tal cual est*á* su entrada 

*C*uando lo conecte en graves  "aparte" ,,,,,supuestamente por lo que indica "Roller" tira 200+200 *W*atts rms en 4 *O*hms"a mi me da 180 *W*atts *por* salida calculando 60 watts *por* cada par de 2n3055 a groso modo (sin cuentas ni nada ) tiene 4 disipadores grandes largos , 1 por cada 3 transistores de salida  y aparte 2 disipadores mas chicos  para los excitadores en clase "A",,,,,2 condensadores en fuente grandes y como 8 diodos creo de 5 o 6 amperios ,,,el trafo es bastante grande y pesa todo en total calculo unos 10 o 15 kilos estipulo ,,,no se si es mas o si es menos "pero pesa"se que es por el tipo de trafo "no toroidal de menor peso" este es grande y de lamina "comun antiguo" ...gracias ya lo voy a abrir pronto ,,,,,,,,,adjunto fotos del "*F*apesa antiguo que ten*í*a antes ,,,no son las del Roller"
*M*uy amables


----------



## pandacba (May 15, 2018)

La potencia dentro de los limites que daba Fapesa estaba entre los 90 y los 100W reales con una fuente de -+45Vcc
Arme y repare muchas en su época, siempre me sorprendió la calidad de sonido para un diseño demasiado simple done lo que se perseguía era la eficiencia y el fin fue conseguido, al igual que el sistema de 250W en puente

Habría que pedir a los moderadores que muevan todo lo referente a la Fapesa de 100W y sus derivados, para que este hilo que esta dedicado a la RCA no quede mezclado

Modificar la Resistencia de 330, no es aconsejable para nada, porque se saca el punto de trabajo del transistor de entrada. La ganancia general del amplificador esta en la realimentación R11 y R7.
Mejor que tocar nada para evitar problemas es poner un divisor resistivo en la entrada para obtener el valor necesario de sensibilidad.
De esa forma se evita comprometer el buen desempeño del amplificador


----------



## DLO (May 22, 2018)

bueno ,,,,en resumen ,,,les pido me ayuden en cuanto al voltage y amperage de este amplificador antiguo "RCA"que me recomiendan en voltage +- y en cuanto a los npn de salida sin tener que ajustar nada ni modificar nada ya que me fije y es solo trafos y algunos npn "rca" 1 de las placas creo se salvo solo 1 y en la otra saltaron 4 finales,,,en cuanto a lo demas esta ok ?gracias muy muy amables 
aaa y en cuanto al trasformador tenia pensado hace algo como  con trafo de microondas  pero el secundario esta mal y al primario tendria que sacarle algunas vueltas para lograr al conectarlos en paralelo que trabajen bien?"""""opiñones ayuda """""" ,,,,ya que estan muy saturados ,,,,,,,1 solo le falta vueltas ,,,pero 2 conectados de esta manera le sobran ya que me entrega solo la mitad de voltaje en secundario "como es mas que de esperar ,,,,,,,,,,,,,el original del ampli es algo similar en el primario pero con 4 o 5 cables al igual que en el secundario ,,,,,,yo creo que era para 110 vol y 220 y de donde vino se le anulo el de 220v por un puente osea para sacar ficha selectora yyyyy cayo en argentina y lo primero que paso fue enchufar ,,,,,prenderlo ,y chau trafo y algunos finales ,,,,,,,,no tiene control de volumen ,,,pero vi que atras tiene 2 pequeños orificios para meterle un pequeño destornillador y ajustar el preset de ganancia de entrada ,,,,,,,,esto lo e visto en los cines antiguos ,,,,,,,,,,
gracias y no sean tan ceberos los moderadores ,,,,,gracias


----------



## pandacba (May 23, 2018)

Ya encontre el diagrama, la tensión de fuente es -+80Vcc
El transformador debería ser 57+57Vac


----------



## DLO (May 24, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Ya encontre el diagrama, la tensión de fuente es -+80Vcc
> El transformador debería ser 57+57Vac


panda ,,,,serias tan amable de pasarme o compartirme el diagrama ,,,,,,,te estoy muy agradecido por todo y a todos

seria bueno la data del trafo ya que no se por que como comente tiene muchos cables ,,,se aprecian en las fotos


----------



## pandacba (May 24, 2018)

Apenas lo tenga aquí donde estoy lo subo, los transformadores tenian doble secundario por lo general


----------



## DLO (Jun 10, 2018)

dmc dijo:


> DLO, te dejo un pdf de un manual de RCA con la info de los Transistores 1Bxx, tiene gracia, de que en ese momento los datasheet  traían los circuitos de aplicación para esos transistores, así que hay circuitos ofrecidos desde 25W hasta los 300W, por lo que creo que te puede ser útil para intentar la reparación.
> Aunque creo que lo mejor sería intentar levantar el circuito eléctrico. Si querés, podemos intentarlo, sacale una foto a las placas por el lado de las pista y de los componentes de forma perpendicular (para no tener deformaciones o inclinaciones) de buena calidad. Previamente limpialas con Alcohol Isopropílico (No Thinner ni Querosene o simil) de los 2 lados y vemos que podemos hacer.


----------



## dmc (Jun 11, 2018)

Te dejo un pdf con la marcación de los componentes para que completes, no se puede apreciar los colores de las resistencias, ni el valor de capacitores tampoco se puede ver con claridad la polaridad de diodos (por eso te había pedido una foto de la placa limpia), sacale una foto (aunque sea por sectores) al PCB del lado de las pistas en forma perpendicular (sin inclinar). 
Al pdf lo podés imprimir y completar los valores, coloca la medidas y sacale una foto al dibujo, lo subis y trato de completarlo lo más pronto posible para que relevemos el circuito, quedaría los originales para que algún nostálgico lo haga.


----------



## DLO (Sep 19, 2018)

Hola a todos , comparto el "ANTES Y COMO QUEDÓ"

ANTES=


DESPUÉS=



FINAL=









Gracias a todos , espero les guste mucho , está andando bien,  sólo me falta "SU APOYO Y CONSEJOS "ya que uno nunca termina de aprender , el tema sería el voltaje "AC DE CADA TRANSFORMADOR , que por lo que vi en sus comentarios y muy buen apoyo, serían 2 transformadores de 30-0-30 volts AC y como mucho 32-0-32 volts AC ,  atentos en ésto ya que van conectados en "serie para lograr 30-0-30*30-0-30 y de éste modo lograr desde masa "*" a cada extremo unos 60-0-60 volts ac  y en continua 80+80 volts DC , si es correcto o tal vez  sean 85+85 volts dc los correctos .  "En cuanto a lo demás cuantos Amperes por cada 30 Volts o transformador necesito , he visto que al trabajar en 8 Ohms no supera los 4 o 5 0 6 Amperes por transformador , un esquema similar o muy pare  que era de 300 watts rms y su transformador creo era de 380 o 480 watts "Tengo muchas dudas"

APARTE=tiene en cada placa 3 resistencias ajustables , 1 ( es el control de sensibilidad de entrada , pero el 2 y el 3 no se para que son , es sabido que uno será el "ajuste de corriente en reposo" , ignoro cual sería en reposo" y el otro termina en un conector que no se si es el ajuste de " 0 voltios en salida o de un conector para vumeter o led de peack o de una posible entrada balanceada "Ayuda"

Éste es el esquema que para mi parecer es el mismo o casi similar =


----------



## indemornin (Sep 19, 2018)

Que genial quedó la potencia esa, ahora si esta limpia!  Me encantan esos trabajos de limpieza y restauración. Felicitaciones DLO !!!


----------



## pandacba (Sep 20, 2018)

Podes poner una foto bien nítida de la parte inferior y otra de arriba bien iluminada?
Por otro lado si con trafos con punto medio no se puede sumar, ya que el tab va a masa, debe ser un trafo para cada placa, de que valor son los filtros de fuente?


----------



## DLO (Sep 20, 2018)

indemornin dijo:


> Que genial quedó la potencia esa, ahora si esta limpia!  Me encantan esos trabajos de limpieza y restauración. Felicitaciones DLO !!!


gracias ....muy amable


----------



## DLO (Sep 22, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Podes poner una foto bien nítida de la parte inferior y otra de arriba bien iluminada?
> Por otro lado si con trafos con punto medio no se puede sumar, ya que el tab va a masa, debe ser un trafo para cada placa, de que valor son los filtros de fuente?


hola panda y todo el foro!si mira los filtros son grandes en tamaño,,,,,9800 uf    x 100 volt dc  ,,,y te cuento que no es como indicas el tema de los trafos,,,,,,,,es raro "te paso a contar "( en primario tienen cada trafo 4 cables,,,,,,los cuales 2 estan unidos entre si "como si fuese punto medio "masa",,,,,,y los otros 2 restantes van 1 a la red y el otro en puente al otro trafo,,,,,,,esto es en primario)    ahora en secundario salen 4 cables de 1 trafo y 5 del otro,,,,,,,,,aparentemente por lo que me comento un entendido en transformadores seria 2 secundarios ejemplo,,,,,,60+60 ,,solo que el punto medio esta separados y unidos entre trafos por cables en puente y el que tiene el cable amarillo es un punto minimo en bobina para el led ,,,,ejemplo 3 vueltas y le sacaron el cable amarillo,,,,,,"pero en las 3 finales del primer trafo" es raro y confuso ,,,,por eso pedi ayuda ,,,,,,,%%%%% me comento que tienen mas de 60 años aproximado que son muy antiguos y de una configuracion muy rara ,,,,,yo te paso unas fotos ,,,,,,!!!!!! aparte yo lo que ice fue " que tenia un trasformador de 45+45 ac  x 250 watts  algo como 2,8 amperios,,,,,,calculo ,,,,,,,bue " le ice su fuente aparte y con el puente de diodos original conecte otro transformador  de 600 watts ,,,,,,casi 32+32 x 10 amperios y unifique ambas fuentes ,,,,,todo esto ya en "DC" ,,,EL VOLTAJE DC ES IGUAL ALGO DE 63+63 O 64+64 DC ,,,,,,PERO CON EL DE 10 AMPERIOS SUMADO ,,,TOTAL SERIAN "CASI 13 AMPERIOS ,," LA POTENCIA SOLO SE QUE ANDA EN 8 OHMS SOLAMENTE ,,,,""""" QUIERO SABER BIEN CUANTO SERIA EL VOLTAJE AC-DC CORRECTO Y AMPERIOS PARA ESTE AMPLIFICADOR ,,,,,,,,,CUANDO TENGA TIEMPO VEO SI REPARO LOS TRANSFORMADORES ORIGINALES ,,,,,,,,QUE APARENTEMENTE EL PRIMARIO SON 2 BOBINADOS DE 55 VOLTS POR TRANSFORMADOR Y ESTABA CONECTADO PARA 110 VOLTS DE LA RED Y X ESO BOLO TODO ,,,,,,,PARA 220 VOLTS ,,,,,TENIAS QUE CAMBIAR LOS CABLES INTERNAMENTE EN EL AMPLIFICADOR  YA QUE NO POSEE LLAVE SELECTORA DE VOLTAJE DE RED,,,,,,se conectaba interna mente ,,,,,,en el mismo trafo hay 2 cables que solo salen y estan unidos y aislados ,,,,,esos creo que son ,,,,pero ahora estan en corto ya que cuando llego de USA ,,,,,,LE CORTARON EL CABLE por sus patas planas rectas para 110 volts ac y le mandaron alargue a 220 y chau bolo jajjajaja ese fue seguro el que me lo permuto jajajajaja "no se segun el compro un lote de audio a reparar y o revisar "pero venia de usa" y otra data creo que si mal "no recuerdo me comento que era casera pero de usa y se usaba en un cine ,,,,"ya que no posee control de volumen ,,,,,,tiene atras 2 orificios minimos que ni se notan para meterle un destornillador y ajustar la sensibilidad de entrada ,,,,,,,,"yo le puse un potenciometro en el frente ,,,con esa perilla de una potencia "fapesa de 90 o 100 watts " que tenia a mis 16 años y ahora tengo 40,,,,,el fapesa lo regale a un amigo ,,,pero me quede con esa perilla de recuerdo "
aclaro en el video no esta con el trafo mas grande de 600 watts ,,,,esta solo con el de mas voltaje y menos amperios ,,,,,,,en estas fotos ultimas sale lo que le comente a panda ,,,,,,,mil disculpas


----------



## pandacba (Sep 22, 2018)

Si podes poner una foto por debajo, tal vez pueda relevar el circuito y compararlo con la información que poseo, o consultar con algunos conocidos si la tienen para estar bien seguro


----------



## DLO (Sep 22, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Si podes poner una foto por debajo, tal vez pueda relevar el circuito y compararlo con la información que poseo, o consultar con algunos conocidos si la tienen para estar bien seguro


GRACIAS PANDA,,,,,,,MUY AGRADECIDO !!!!!!!!!!si queres te paso fotos de lo que me pidas ,,,,,,,,,?tengo de la placa por el lado de las pistas ,,,ahora te paso y por de tras del aparato ,,,,no se como salen ya que no tengo flash en el celular ,,,,vos pedime lo que precises ,,,,,,,el diagrama es casi similar al de moog que comparti ,,,,,ya te paso
la idea era si no usar 2 trafos de microondas ,,,,el cual al primario l"""""¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡??????cuantas bueltas le saco para trabajarlos en serie y el secundario de 60 volt x trafo y unos 5 o 6 qmperios talves mas


----------



## DLO (Sep 23, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Si podes poner una foto por debajo, tal vez pueda relevar el circuito y compararlo con la información que poseo, o consultar con algunos conocidos si la tienen para estar bien seguro


----------



## DLO (Abr 2, 2019)

hola a todos !
dando vueltas en busca de info sobre esta potencia hasta este momento era "RCA" como me indicaron
resulta que """" ayer buscando en la web, en mercado libre encuentro una potencia algo similar, empiezo a mirar las fotos y para mi sorpresa en una de ellas de su interior es muy muy similar solo que con menos transistores 1 solo trafo y casi igual en su parte trasera .
me di a la tarea de seguir buscando info en la web ya ahora sabia la marca de la potencia "AB Systems",
buscando y buscando di con el mismo amplificador , su marca y modelo es  "AB Systems 410A" lo halle en un foro no se de que pais.
me tuve que registrar para poder bajar las fotos y pedir el manual que aparentemente el usuario dueño del equipo no lo encontraba y se lo compartieron "se lo pedi si me lo comparte "al igual que otras dudas sobre fuente ,amperios y el dichoso terninal que no se para que es !
bueno a ca comparto todo y si alguien me ayuda con el manual de servicio y usuario se lo agradezco por que no lo encuentro y no se si me van a responder en ese foro !gracias un abrazo a todos !

este es el foro y pagina donde saque la info AB Systems 410a 
a ca la de mercado libre Potencia A B Systems  205 B  (ee Uu )   Galermoaudio - $ 17.500,00


DLO dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 171197Ver el archivo adjunto 171198Ver el archivo adjunto 171199Ver el archivo adjunto 171200Ver el archivo adjunto 171204Ver el archivo adjunto 171206UOTE]





DLO dijo:


> Hola a todos , comparto el "ANTES Y COMO QUEDÓ"
> 
> ANTES=
> Ver el archivo adjunto 171053
> ...





DLO dijo:


> Hola a todos , comparto el "ANTES Y COMO QUEDÓ"
> 
> ANTES=
> Ver el archivo adjunto 171053
> ...


----------



## DLO (Abr 2, 2019)

DLO dijo:


> hola a todos !
> dando vueltas en busca de info sobre esta potencia hasta este momento era "RCA" como me indicaron
> resulta que """" ayer buscando en la web, en mercado libre encuentro una potencia algo similar, empiezo a mirar las fotos y para mi sorpresa en una de ellas de su interior es muy muy similar solo que con menos transistores 1 solo trafo y casi igual en su parte trasera .
> me di a la tarea de seguir buscando info en la web ya ahora sabia la marca de la potencia "AB Systems",
> ...


----------



## frincho (Abr 10, 2019)

hola, tienes un gran amplificador RCA. tiene la característica de un amplificador que hice hace años, lo encontré en una revista llamada electrónica fácil y sonaba del *[Término innecesariamente vulgar para un Foro Técnico]* ..! bueno, viendo los transformadores yo los desarmaría pesara la cantidad del primario y el calibre lo mismo para el secundario y lo en bobinaría igual y resuelto el problema suerte.


----------



## indemornin (Abr 13, 2019)

Hola a todos. Bueno! creo ya no quedan dudas. La potencia que posee el amigo DLO es una AB System, circuito RCA , made in USA.
Más tarde comercializadas como AB International Precedent Series. Buenísimas! 
Mi opinión: La fortaleza de un clase AB norteamericano sobredimensionado, me encantan . Eternas . Siempre sorprenden! La firma especifica potencias nominales con valores muy bajos de THD por lo que al banco de prueba siempre superan ampliamente las cifras de manual.


----------



## DLO (Abr 14, 2019)

indemornin dijo:


> Hola a todos. Bueno! creo ya no quedan dudas. La potencia que posee el amigo DLO es una AB System, circuito RCA , made in USA.
> Más tarde comercializadas como AB International Precedent Series. Buenísimas!
> Mi opinión: La fortaleza de un clase AB norteamericano sobredimensionado, me encantan . Eternas . Siempre sorprenden! La firma especifica potencias nominales con valores muy bajos de THD por lo que al banco de prueba siempre superan ampliamente las cifras de manual.



*indemornin*
gracias por tus palabras ,,,,la verdad que es muy buena ,,,a pesar de ser antigua y a pesar de ser chica para lo que se usa hoy en dia ,,,,su calidad en sonido ,materiales y durabilidad fue mas que motivos para ponerla a funcionar ,,,,realmente suena muy bien y parece de mas potencia de la que realmente es ,,,,no se por que pero suena mucho mas grande de lo que es,,,,,,gracias por tus palabras muy amables.


frincho dijo:


> hola, tienes un gran amplificador RCA. tiene la característica de un amplificador que hice hace años, lo encontré en una revista llamada electrónica fácil y sonaba del *[Término innecesariamente vulgar para un Foro Técnico]* ..! bueno, viendo los transformadores yo los desarmaría pesara la cantidad del primario y el calibre lo mismo para el secundario y lo en bobinaría igual y resuelto el problema suerte.





*frincho*
muchas gracias por tu buena onda ,,,,gracias por la mano ,,,,y si suena realmente espectacular ,,,en el video que aparece destapada esta solo con un trafo ,,,,en el otro video de el equipo de 4 vias ya tiene 2 trafos,,,gracias por todo a todos





pd.seria bueno ver ese diagrama de electronica facil.


----------



## Cesar6666 (Jun 25, 2019)

Tengo un rca 240w


----------



## DLO (Nov 30, 2019)

hola a todo el foro en gral ,,,
acudo a ustedes para que me ayuden con el ajuste de "bias y offset "de potencia ab system ya publicada antes en otro post ,,,,
e notado que a bajo volumen o en su totalidad el disipador de calor se entibia bastante ,,,no tengo idea como ajustar y los pasos a seguir para tal fin con lo poco que tengo "un tester digital "por el manual de servicio se cual es el preset de bias y offset pero no se que pasos seguir o donde medir para ajustar "
espero su ayuda y puedan indicarme donde y como hacerlo paso a paso para no hacer macanas .
pd: comparto imagen y pdf de servicio que muy amablemente me a compartido Bob de AB internacional .gracias a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2019)

¿ Circuito de ese amplificador ?

*Aquí *te explica como ajustar la corriente de reposo, pero antes debes conoces como es el circuito y que preset tocar


----------



## DLO (Nov 30, 2019)

hola buendia fogonazo y a toda la comunidad!

en el pdf en la pagina 25 y 28 esta el circuito del amplificador ,,,,en la pagina 25 muestra e identifica los preset de ajuste ,,,,estuve leyendo tu post de "puesta en marcha y ajuste "y e leido un pdf que tengo el cual indica que debo medir entre la resistencia de salida o bien entre la salida y el emisor de la rama positiva de los transistores de salida ,,,como lo indicas vos en tu post ,,,,pero en este pdf me indica unos 23,5 milivoltios en rama positiva ,,,por lo cual en la negativa tendria la misma medida 23,5 milivoltios ,,logrando de esta manera un total de 47 milivoltios ,,,ahora no se si es correcto esto que te indico para cualquier amplificador clase ab?
ahora el offset lo ajusto con entrada puenteada a masa y coloca el tester en la escala de dc y retoco el preset para llegar lo mas posible a 0 voltios corriente continua en salida ?gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2019)

23,5mV significa una corriente de *51mA *sobre cada resistencia de *450mΩ *lo que es *aceptable*, pero que siendo 5 transistores por rama, 10 en total son *510mA *totales, de ahí que tu disipador se entibie 
Si deseas verificar estos valores, el preset de ajuste de corriente de reposo es el de *250Ω *y el de tensión de offset el de *5KΩ*


----------



## DLO (Nov 30, 2019)

ok fogonazo! cuantos mv me recomendas que calibre el bias ,,,,y seria en las resistencias de emisor ?,,,,otra cosa las resistencias de emisor no son bobinadas y otra duda seria en la pagina "25"me indica un conector"5" modo puente ,,,,cada placa tiene este conector ,,,,como debo conectar para el modo puente c/u de estos 2 conectores ?gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2019)

DLO dijo:


> de potencia ab system ya publicada antes en otro post


 
 ¿?¿?¿


----------



## DLO (Nov 30, 2019)

hola ,,,buen dia Dosmetros !esta como antigua rca ,,,que despues descubri era ab system ,,Amplificador antiguo RCA


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2019)

Buen día !

Ok , para no andar desperdigando , uno los dos temas y le edito el título


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2019)

DLO dijo:


> ok fogonazo! cuantos mv me recomendas que calibre el bias ,,,,y seria en las resistencias de emisor ?,,,,otra cosa las resistencias de emisor no son bobinadas y otra duda seria en la pagina "25"me indica un conector"5" modo puente ,,,,cada placa tiene este conector ,,,,como debo conectar para el modo puente c/u de estos 2 conectores ?gracias


Tocar la corriente de biass es una operación de *¡ Riesgo !*

La tensión se mide sobre una de las resistencias de emisor, y se controla luego sobre las demás.

Un valor, *a mi criterio*, mas saludable sería de unos *25mA *unos *11mV* sobre cada resistencia, con esto el calentamiento en vacío disminuye a la mitad.

*Edit:*
Los diseños RCA siempre fueron "Calentones" trabajan con con corrientes altas, fueron pensados para épocas en que los transformadores/capacitores/disipadores no representaban un costo significativo.
Reducir la corriente de reposo *NO *afectará sustancialmente la calidad del amplificador.
Mas notable será la degradación de los capacitores de filtro


----------



## DLO (Nov 30, 2019)

ok muy amables en responder ahora me queda mas claro este tema !!!!!
otra duda seria en la pagina "25"me indica un conector"5" modo puente ,,,,cada placa tiene este conector ,,,,como debo conectar para el modo puente c/u de estos 2 conectores ?gracias


----------



## mchifla (May 19, 2020)

DLO dijo:


> *G*racias *indemornin *ya voy a colgar fotos para que lo miren ,,,,,,lo que si *h*e notado que tiene muy alta la sensibilidad de entrada ,,,,a comparaci*ó*n de la cs 800x y la cs 400 de *P*eavey ,,,ajust*é* el voltaje del driver 2n3055 en 12 *V* dc ya que estaba como en 16 *V* y calculo que la resistencia de retroalimentación es de un valor alto,,,,tendr*í*a que disminuir su valor para que no sea tan sensible su entrada ,,,,comparando con las de las otras 2 potencias que uso para grabes, medios y la *R*oller para agudos ,,,todo con crossover activo ,,,,,,,,,no logro identificar cual es en la placa a simple vista ,,,,,ya que si la identifico directamente le sueldo otra encima del mismo valor o voy probando hasta lograr una sensibilidad pareja a las otras 2 potencias "por que a la mitad de volumen es como que estaria al taco y no es por exceso de agudos ni nada ,,,,,, de todas maneras la tengo que bajar y el tema es que las placas estan soldadas al gabinete con una especie de pestañas de metal al chasis y no se si me da el soldador para desoldar y volver a soldarlas al chasis y por eso queria soldar la resistencia por encima
> 
> *T*engo que adjuntar im*á*genes, una rareza en la modificaci*ó*n que le realiz*ó* "Roller "a *é*ste circuito "*F*apesa" fue el siguiente "yo recuerdo que el esquema original de Fapesa 2 transistores 2n3055 -1 por rama mas el del driver y en la placa en si ,,,ya que lo tuve muchos años "en su entrada tenia un condensador electrol*í*tico de 2,5uf y la masa o negativo era masa o punto 0 del trafo y la resistencia de retroalimentaci*ó*n era de "1,2k a 1 watts "eso en el antiguo *F*apesa" en *é*ste engendro "Roller PL 400 de 6 transistores de salida 3 por rama( 45+45=Fapesa o creo que eran 50+50=Roller ) +- y aparte el del driver "no montado en la placa con el min*ú*sculo disipador en forma de "U" como el *F*apesa"""""""en su entrada tiene originalmente un ceramico disco creo "104"y el negativo o masa creo va con un condensador electrol*í*tico de 470uf en serie a masa "si mal no recuerdo y lo mas raro es que tiene muy buenos grabes tal cual est*á* su entrada
> 
> ...


Donde puedo conseguir lso transformadores excitadores ?
soy amante de este ampliiii
gracias saludos


----------



## indemornin (May 19, 2020)

mchifla dijo:


> Donde puedo conseguir lso transformadores excitadores ?
> soy amante de este ampliiii
> gracias saludos



Hola , los trafos exitadores para el ampli 100W Fapesa debes hacerlo tu mismo , no se consiguen , busca en este foro, estan los datos de enrrollamientos!
Datos del trafo exitador para construir!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 19, 2020)

indemornin dijo:


> Hola , los trafos exitadores para el ampli 100W Fapesa debes hacerlo tu mismo , *no se consiguen*


Cuando yo era joven (muuuy joven) los transformadores estaban disponibles comercialmente...y de hecho tenía un par de ellos con los que estaba construyendo este amplificador. Nunca supe donde fueron a dar los PCB, los disipadores y los 2N3055 homotaxiales....


----------



## mchifla (May 20, 2020)

indemornin dijo:


> Hola , los trafos exitadores para el ampli 100W Fapesa debes hacerlo tu mismo , no se consiguen , busca en este foro, estan los datos de enrrollamientos!
> Datos del trafo exitador para construir!


muchas gracias ! pero me quedan dudas por ejemplo si tengo que bobinar los tres alambres juntos y si el nucleo solo tengo que ponerle las chapas formando una E (tipo impedancia) o todas igual que cualquier trafo?


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cuando yo era joven (muuuy joven) los transformadores estaban disponibles comercialmente...y de hecho tenía un par de ellos con los que estaba construyendo este amplificador. Nunca supe donde fueron a dar los PCB, los disipadores y los 2N3055 homotaxiales....


con el tema de la cuarentena encontre dos pcb casi armados pero sin los trafos , estos eran proyectos de cuando empeze con l electronica !! lindos recuerdos


----------



## DLO (May 22, 2020)

mchifla dijo:


> Donde puedo conseguir lso transformadores excitadores ?
> soy amante de este ampliiii
> gracias saludos


MIra estos videos que te pueden servir para fabricarlo





















						YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com


----------

